# Jemand Abo Probleme mit Go Ahead Management Limited?



## hastiin (3 Mai 2016)

Wie staunten nicht schlecht als auf einem Mobilfunkvertrag wöchentliche Abo Kosten (Euro 9,99) von oben genannter Firma auftauchten.
Die Belastungen begannen genau 1 Tag nach Rechnungserstellung so das bereits 6 Belastungen erfolgten bevor wir darauf aufmerksam wurden.

Es wurde garantiert von niemand eine Bestellung per SMS (SMS lässt sich auch per Einzelverbindungsnachweis belegen) oder Inet angestossen. Keine Spieler, Kinder usw.

Eine Kündigung über mobileinfo.cc war angeblich auf deren Webseite möglich macht aber den Schaden nicht wieder gut.

Kennt jemand die "Firma" Go Ahead Management Limited oder hat Erfahrungen mit diesen unlauteren Vorgängen?

Erstmassnahme war Sperrung von Drittanbietern, zweitens die Online Kündigung bei mobileinfo.cc
Wie können wir weiter verfahren?

Danke


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2016)

Guggst Du in die Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2016)

Das Geld von deinem Mobilfunk Provider zurückfordern/zurückbuchen und dich NICHT abwimmeln lassen.
Die haben unrechtmäßig das Geld einkassiert, wenn du keinen Vertrag mit Go Ahaed eingegangen bist.
Der Provider ist Erstattungspflichtig und der muss sich das Geld bei Go Ahaed zurückholen.

such mal nach Abofalle.... und schau dir die Links von Hippo an.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2016)

hastiin schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die "Firma" Go Ahead Management Limited oder hat Erfahrungen mit diesen unlauteren Vorgängen?


GO AHEAD MANAGEMENT LIMITED?
Echt?
auf den BVI?
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abo-infodienst-fuer-4990-in-rechnung-gestellt



> Hallo Leute ich benötige dringend Hilfe.
> 
> Heute kam meine Handyrechnung, statt der üblichen 28,95 waren es auf einmal 77€. Dabei wurden mir 49,90€ für ABO-InfoDienste von einer Firma names Go Ahead Management Ltd., auf den britischen Jungferninseln in Rechnung gestellt. Bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter habe ich ein Lastschrift verfahren eingerichtet.
> 
> ...


ich benötige dringend die Adresse!
PO Box ??? Road Town, Tortola, BVI

ich hab da eine Idee
-
edit

_Go ahead management limited_. Nerine Chambers, P.O. Box 905, Road Town, _Tortola_, British _Virgin Islands_ Telephone: 12137887761. Fax: 13232971922.

- Denkprozess eingeleitet. Bitte warten -

Ergebnis ist leider nicht so eindeutig, wie ich gehofft hatte. Der Name "GO AHEAD" ist in Deutschland (und Europa?) gesetzlich geschützt.

Ich nehme an, dass der Inhaber von Name & Marke diese Firma ist


> GO AHEAD GmbH
> Kurt-Schumacher-Str. 18 - 20
> D-53113 Bonn
> Telefon: 02 28-9 57 50 88
> ...



BVI
*Nerine Trust Company (BVI) Limited *
Nerine Chambers 
PO Box 905, Road Town, Tortola, British Virgin Islands 
Telephone: 001 284 494 8790 
Fax: 001 284 494 8791 
Email: [email protected]

läuft wahrscheinlich wieder auf die IOSG hinaus als Gründer, sprich: keine sinnvolle Suche möglich
andere Adresse in BVI "5 Columbus Centre"
s.a.
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search?country=&q=Nerine&ppl=on&ent=on&adr=on


----------



## Moskito (7 Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich war auch gerade schockiert als ich auf meine mobilcom-Rechnung schaute und Abogebühren über 29 €/ Monat von der Go Ahead Management Ltd. entdeckte. Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, wie ich zu einem so teuren Abo komme. Habe daraufhin bei mobilcom angerufen und die Dame will sich jetzt an den Drittanbieter wenden. Krass, was so ein Mobilfunkanbieter so ohne Weiteres seinen Kunden in Rechnung stellen kann ohne dafür ein Beleg vom Drittanbieter vorweisen zu können. 
Bin ja gespannt, ob ich die nun fast 60 € wiederbekomme und was der Drittanbieter mir da mit seinem Abo Gutes getan haben möchte.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2016)

Moskito schrieb:


> Krass, was so ein Mobilfunkanbieter so ohne Weiteres seinen Kunden in Rechnung stellen kann ohne dafür ein Beleg vom Drittanbieter vorweisen zu können.


Der Kunde des Drittanbieters behauptet einfach gegenüber dem Mobilfunkanbieter, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und der Mobilfunkanbieter nimmt diese Behauptung zuerst mal die seine an. Erst mit spürbarer Häufung der Beschwerden rückt der Provider von dieser Meinung ab, kappt die lockere Geschäftsverbindung zu seinem Anbieterkunden und entschädigt nur die Kunden, die eben die Beschwerde eingelegt haben. Die restliche Kohle behält der Provider dann solange, bis der Anbieterkunde das Auscashen einfordert, wenn er die Eier dazu hat.. Alles in allem läuft das nach dem Prinzip: "Treu und Glauben" aber in modern abgewandelter Form.


----------



## Moskito (7 Mai 2016)

Ja, ist wohl eine Win-Win-Situation sonst würde man als ehrbares Unternehmen ja nicht die Rechnung seiner treuen Kunden völlig unkritisch durch eine Forderungen einer Ltd. von den Britischen Jungferninseln belasten. 
Die Welt ist so schlecht - in meinem nächsten Leben werde ich Drittanbieter.
Glücklicherweise konnte ich ganz fix online bei meiner Bank den Lastschrifteinzug zurückbuchen. Und gegen den noch nicht vollstreckten Einzug für die aktuelle Rechnung vorsorglich noch einmal schriftlich widersprochen. Aber was das alles für Zeit kostet - bei dem schönen Wetter...


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2016)

Moskito schrieb:


> ... Glücklicherweise konnte ich ganz fix online bei meiner Bank den Lastschrifteinzug zurückbuchen. Und gegen den noch nicht vollstreckten Einzug für die aktuelle Rechnung vorsorglich noch einmal schriftlich widersprochen...



Wohl dem der einen Kartenvertrag und kein Prepaidhandy hat ...
Noch besser habens die, die bereits im Vorfeld eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten ließen.

>>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke#Die_Drittanbieter-Sperre


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2016)

seit ein paar Tagen gibt es auf den Seychellen eine Firma mit derselben Telefonnummer

*PRACTICE HOLDINGS LIMITED*
Updated 16 days ago

ID: 28438157/3
Global Gateway 8, Rue De La Perle, Providence, Mahe, Seychelles

www.practiceholdltd.com
12137887761
"Global Gateway 8" kennt man, aber auf die Schnelle fand ich keine passende Abzocke, Vielleicht jmd, der mehr drin sit
https://goo.gl/JGjzkW


----------



## Marcus (17 Mai 2016)

Moskito schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war auch gerade schockiert als ich auf meine mobilcom-Rechnung schaute und Abogebühren über 29 €/ Monat von der Go Ahead Management Ltd. entdeckte. Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, wie ich zu einem so teuren Abo komme. Habe daraufhin bei mobilcom angerufen und die Dame will sich jetzt an den Drittanbieter wenden. Krass, was so ein Mobilfunkanbieter so ohne Weiteres seinen Kunden in Rechnung stellen kann ohne dafür ein Beleg vom Drittanbieter vorweisen zu können.
> Bin ja gespannt, ob ich die nun fast 60 € wiederbekomme und was der Drittanbieter mir da mit seinem Abo Gutes getan haben möchte.



Hei, ich hatte auch Drittanbanbieter auf meiner Rechnung
Natürlich auch die Sprüche ich muß mich an die Drittanbieter wenden.

Geht alles ganz einfach:
1. Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale runterladen: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/mediabig/218615A.pdf
2. Ab zum Mediamarkt und Faxen lassen. Da kriegst auch einen Faxbericht.
3. Mindestens einen Monat warten dann wird dein Geld wieder gutgeschrieben.
Im Normalfall haben die nicht die geringste Berechtigung Geld abzubuchen.
Oder hast du vielleicht deine Anschrift, Telefonnummer oder irgendwelchen AGB´s zugestimmt.
Wenn du Lust hast kann du dir mal das Urteil anschauen:  Az. 2 O 340/14
Ist zwar noch nicht rechtskräftig aber das kommt noch.

Marcus


----------



## Theilchen (2 Juni 2016)

http://de.mobile-info.cc/customercare/contact.html
Dort die ABOs kündigen, sonst laufen die Kosten weiter.

Dann erst mal auf dem eigenen Mobilfunkgerät oder auf der Telekommunikationsrechnung nachschauen ob auch Datenverbindungen im genannten Zeitraum vermerkt wurden.

Ist dies der Fall, dann mal in den Apps nachschauen, wann diese installiert wurden. Ist man dort fündig geworden, dann hat sich jeglicher weitere Aufwand erledigt. Es handelte sich dann offensichtlich um eine Fehlbedienung.

Drittanbietersperre einrichten oder einrichten lassen um weitere "Fehlbedienungen" und Kosten zu vermeiden.

Was juckt es die Firma auf den britischen Jungferninseln die zudem in den Panamadokumenten genannt wurde, wenn man diese in Deutschland verklagt?


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2016)

Wieso die Firma auf den Jungferninseln?
Dein Provider ist der Ansprechpartner ...
Der hat die Forderung aufgekauft und sie sich somit zu eigen gemacht. Somit ist er allein der Ansprechpartner und muß begründen und beweisen wann und wie ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
Daß der natürlich versucht Dich an den Briefkasten auf der andern Seite der blauen Kugel zu verweisen liegt in der Natur der Sache und funktioniert in 99% der Fälle auch.
Lies Dir mal die Links in meiner Signatur durch


----------

